# Upgrade Gingerbread to Ice Cream Sandwich?



## Masterchiefxx17

Title says it all. Can I upgrade my Android device from Gingerbread to the new Ice Cream Sandwich?

Samsung Galaxy Player 5.0


----------



## Coolfreak

It is up the manufacturer to provide updates for their phones.

Given there is only one phone so far that has been announced with Ice Cream Sandwich, I am willing to bet Samsung doesn't have plans to update your device.


----------

